# My Throw-down Entry / RonP Tribute



## ecto1 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice job on that loin, I gotta try that.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Ecto sorry I missed this one earlier. That is a great looking dish you came up with

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chefrob (Oct 4, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Great video!!

I watched the whole thing and am impressed!!

Todd


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 6, 2010)

Great video
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am going to have to try that looks so good and yes wife seen me licking the screen lol


----------



## rdknb (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## sqwib (Oct 7, 2010)

Very well done, Ron is smiling. Great video, thanks for sharing.

Nice touch with the pineapple. Did you make a glaze from the drippings? my mouth was watering looking at the juice in the foil.

Is that a Pork Loin? looks pretty big for half of a Tenderloin.


----------



## ecto1 (Oct 7, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Very well done, Ron is smiling. Great video, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Nice touch with the pineapple. Did you make a glaze from the drippings? my mouth was watering looking at the juice in the foil.
> 
> Is that a Pork Loin? looks pretty big for half of a Tenderloin.




yes i say tenderloin but it is a loin


----------



## squirrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey, I missed this one too, sorry buddy. Great video! Watch out Food Network!


----------



## ecto1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hey, I missed this one too, sorry buddy. Great video! Watch out Food Network!




Pffttttt yea right i just do them because I have fun not because I am any good at it.


----------

